# estimating plow restoration cost



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

A friend asked me to restore his minute mount 1.I want to have the plow sandblasted and I am going to paint it myself.What is a fair price to charge him to do it when sandblasting alone will cost $400?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sandblasting DD power coat is a bear. When it sticks it sticks GOOD and is very durable, removal by sandblasting does not always work. It takes grinders and sanding disc's to do a good job.

Are you tightening up pivot holes and replacing hardware?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think you need to locate a different company to do your sandblasting! I had 3 plows sandbalsted and powdercoated for 250.00 dollars per plow. That included all the brackets as well.


----------

